# Solche Lichtreflexe?



## nitrobesim (28. September 2004)

Hi Leute, ich such dringend eine Möglichkeit, dass ich solche Lichtreflexe oder wie ich das auch immer nennen soll, auf ein Bild zu machen.

Kann mir bitte wer helfen?


----------



## NetPerformance (28. September 2004)

huhu 

1. hintergrund
2. neue ebene / mit brush punkte aufmalen
3. bild / anpassen / farbton - sättigung ändern (gelb-orange) --> punkte werden gelb
4. filter weichzeichnungsfilter --> punkte sind nu verschwommen
5. punkte ebene duplizieren und die ebenen testen und umstellen 

sollte so klappen.. 

gruß
aaron


----------



## nitrobesim (28. September 2004)

ich habs jetzt genauso wie du gemacht, aber das Ergebnis sieht irgendwie nicht so aus.

dann hab ich zwar die Punkte, davon mal abgesehen, dass sie nicht gelb sind!
Aber ich hab dann nicht diese Schatten um die Punkte. 

Zeig mir mal bitte dein Beispiel


----------



## ShadowMan (28. September 2004)

Hat da etwa jemand beim einfärben den Hacken unten nicht gesetzt? 

Drück einfach nochmal Strg-U und setz den Hacken, sonst gehts nicht.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2004)

Hai,

vielleicht bringt Dich ja das Starfield Tutorial  weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## German (28. September 2004)

Hi nitrobesim,

Dein 1. Beispiel sieht aus als wäre es ein Foto von einem Funkenflug (Lagerfeuer oder Feuerwerk) mit relativ langer Belichtungszeit, weiter Blende und eventuell Polfilter. Es wird nicht so leicht sein das in PS *exakt* nachzubauen.

Probier mal folgendes:
- lege 3 Ebenen mit den Punkten übereinander
- auf die Untere wendest Du den Filter Bewegungsunschärfe mit 0° an, mit dem Pixelwert etwas spielen
- auf die Mittlere das Selbe mit 90°
- Wenn der Schein stimmt kannst Du die beiden Ebenen reduzieren und mit [strg + U] gelb-orange einfärben
- jetzt stellst Du die obere Ebene auf "Farbig abwedeln" und färbst diese ebenfalls


----------



## nitrobesim (28. September 2004)

aber wenn das so schwer ist in photoshop zu realisieren. wie haben die das denn bei dem CD Cover gemacht?


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2004)

Hai,

bei einem Cover für die nette junge Dame wird "schwer" nur eine Frage des Preises/Aufwands sein.  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## nitrobesim (28. September 2004)

aber dann kriegt man das auch in Photoshop hin?
Oder benutzen die andere Programme?


----------



## NetPerformance (28. September 2004)

huhu 

5 min. arbeit nach meine anleitung..  du musst halt viel probieren.. 

gruß
aaron


----------



## nitrobesim (28. September 2004)

hey, das sieht ja richtig cool aus.
Und welche Werkzeugspitzen hast du dafür genommen? 
Die standardmäßig im Photoshop dabei sind? Also die runden?

Und nach den Schritten, wie dus oben erklärt hast?


----------



## nitrobesim (28. September 2004)

diese weißen Punkte werden einfach nicht gelb.
Bitte Hilfe!


----------



## NetPerformance (28. September 2004)

hu..

werkzeugspitze: verschiedene spitzen / raute 

die punkte kannst du auch auf eine andere weise orange machen... 
pukte ebene: ebenen stil / kontur markieren.. 

gruß
aaron


----------



## Fineas (28. September 2004)

Machs doch mal auf die klassische Weise, die schon angeregt worden ist:

- eine Wunderkerze
- eine Digitalkamera
- Geduld, Ausdauer und etwas Talent

Wenn Du dann ein "nettes" Foto vom Funkenflug hinbekommst ist Photoshop genau das richtige, um es nachzubearbeiten. Mir scheint nämlich, dass die Eigenschöpfung durch PS bei entsprechender Vegrößerung einfach nicht mithalten kann. Da sind zu viele unterschiedliche Strukturen drin. Was das angeht finde ich wiederum die Anregung Richtung Sternenfeld als die nützlichste. 

Oder Du brauchst Geduld für sehr viel Handwarbeit ... dann geht mit PS alles.


----------



## da_Dj (28. September 2004)

Wenn er die Punkte weiß macht, muss man beim umfärben auch die Helligkeit heruntersetzen, sonst ist das umfärben aus weiß raus nicht möglich .... Man kann aber auch gleich leicht gelbe Punkte nehmen ...


----------

